# Out Of Range Problem



## nach p (Feb 25, 2006)

hello guys,
I tried Fedora Core ,Knoppix dvd as well as live Cd ,Ubuntu Live Cd .
Every time while installation after 2-3 minutes "OUT OF RANGE" screen appeares.So installation process doesnt complete.

My Config:
Intel Pentium 3-1GHz , Socket -PGA 370, External Clock-133 MHZ.
ASUS SIS630 series mobo,Asus CUSC ASPI BIOS.
256 SD Ram ,Sony dvd r/w ,Smps -Bestec 120,Samsung 80gb HDD.
(I think 8mb onboard Graphics Card).I took pc in 2001.

This problem i had posted in thread Which linux should I use ?But  doesnt get any response.So plz help me ?


----------



## ujjwal (Feb 25, 2006)

Try booting by typing "linux text" to get the non-graphical installer, which should work fine. Also check the boot options of the distro you are trying to install, and try booting with a lower reslution (like 640x480 or 800x600).


----------



## Evil Dead Regeneration (Feb 25, 2006)

Try by booting 800x600 with 61 hertz........Any problem reply........


----------



## mehulved (Feb 25, 2006)

If you don't want text mode installation, you can pass 'lowres' paramater at boot time. It will give a low resolution screen and everythig will be fine.


----------



## nach p (Feb 26, 2006)

I tried again but failed to install ,same problem again.

Whlile installing Knoppix i choosed 640x480after trying 800x600 but same problem.

While Installing FC given lowres command but after sometime shown "OUT OF RANGE" ,then tried linux text it worked.All installation process completed but after rebooting when it was loading OS "OUT OF RANGE "showed. ????


----------



## naveenchandran (Feb 26, 2006)

@ nach 

when grub appears select your distribution and press 'e' to edit 

This will take you to another screen where you should select the entry that begins with 'kernel' and press 'e' again. 
type 1 at the end and press enter
then press b to boot...

This should take you to single user mode

now type

vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf

you will see entries

HorizSync   31.5 - 50.0
VertRefresh 40   - 90

set the above values asper in your moniters manual...

then startx.. It should work fine..

-- Naveen


----------



## nach p (Feb 26, 2006)

I installed FC on another Hdd.
When it starts to load ,pressed e.It took me to

grub edit>root(hd0,0)[/size]

Again prssed e then 
root(hd0,0)
kernel/vmlinuz-2.6.9-1.667 ro root=/dev/volgroup00/logv0100rhgb qui 
initrd/initrd-2.6.9-1.667.img
here i cant press 1 so after pressing b to boot it reboots as normal.
so cant reach to xorg.conf.


----------



## naveenchandran (Feb 26, 2006)

nach p said:
			
		

> I installed FC on another Hdd.
> When it starts to load ,pressed e.It took me to
> 
> grub edit>root(hd0,0)[/size]
> ...



kernel/vmlinuz-2.6.9-1.667 ro root=/dev/volgroup00/logv0100rhgb qui 

select this line and press 'e' add a space and 1 at the end and press enter
then just press 'b' to boot....


----------



## praka123 (Feb 26, 2006)

at this time it will be quite useful if u have your monitor specs or monitor manual with you so that U can get correct hor and ver freq.also check in fedora "system-config-display" works in text mode U can configure using that.for editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf use "nano" editor.that will be easier for U i u dont know about vi/vim editors.
#nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf


----------



## nach p (Feb 26, 2006)

In single user mode vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf  doesnt worked for me after giving enter nothing happened

I also tried nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf .after giving enter one screen displayed nano ???/(version)  where ^G , ^X etc... listed at the bottom for help ,status ,exit .
I typed all but nothing worked.
My Monitor is Samtel 17"  (FH30-70KHZ ,FV:50-160 at the back side)
In windows V:84.8HZ ,H :53.5KHZ while in FC V:69.7Hz ,H :31.3KHZ.

BTW thank u very much guys for replies.


----------



## Satissh S (Feb 26, 2006)

Hmm.. So X Problems is it ??
Maybe your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is empty??
Type, 

# xorgconfig                      // text mode, Creates a xorg.conf file with lots of comments and docs.
[or]
# xorgcfg                          // starts an temp xserver, most probably WILL fail.
[or]
# xorgcfg -textmode          // same thing ncurses based mode SHUD work.

to create your xorg.conf files.
In nano, once you open file and edit it, for saving press ^X [ctrl + x] to save and select [YES] and [Enter]
Replace 
VertRefresh and HorizSync settings with yours in the newly created xorg.conf file.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 26, 2006)

did u tried "system-config-display" in text mode also it will allow You to configure.


----------



## Satissh S (Feb 26, 2006)

@prakash: Once, when i used RedHat i tried one of those redhat-config-* in textmode without X. Didn't work. I don't think it will work here either. 
Will throw up a nasty *no display found in screen 0 0*  :roll:


----------



## praka123 (Feb 26, 2006)

As an eg:

```
[root@linux ~]# system-config-display --set-vsync=50-100
[root@linux ~]# system-config-display --set-hsync=30-50
```
this way u can set all values for eg above is to change horiz and vertical freq.for more help

```
[root@linux ~]# system-config-display -h
```
there are few parameters that U can change this way.


----------



## naveenchandran (Feb 26, 2006)

hmm... How come he's facing the same issue in Knoppix Live as well as in Ubuntu Live cd.... 

If live cd works I think he can copy the xorg.conf and replace that of the installed ones...


----------



## nach p (Feb 26, 2006)

#xorgconfig // text mode
#nano -w/etc/x11/xorg.conf but this time file didnt opened!!

#system-config-display --set-vsync=50-100
# system-config-display --set-hsync=30-50  & 
# system-config-display --reconfig
   everytime TRYING WITH CARD :SIS 630
   Out of range screen and after few seconds
   xconf.py : fatal IO error 104
   --display =:1:Fatal IO Error

I will check my system as well as monitor at  friends house where I managed  
to install Linux.
Thanx once again to all of u guys.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 27, 2006)

@nach p:
I put those values as an example only.as u posted ur hor and vert freq in one of above posts.try exactly as below and reboot after completing this:

```
[root@linux ~]# system-config-display --set-vsync=50-160
[root@linux ~]# system-config-display --set-hsync=30-70
```
try "vesa" driver if nothing works. (as u told CARD :SIS 630 desnt works)

```
[root@linux ~]# system-config-display --set-driver=vesa
```
Afterwards if U are able to login into any DE Gnome or KDE,u can run 
	
	



```
system-config-display
```
 and set ur card properly.


----------



## nach p (Feb 28, 2006)

At last I managed to Installed FC on my system only because of u buddies!!!

[root@linux ~]# system-config-display --set-vsync=50-160
[root@linux ~]# system-config-display --set-hsync=30-70
[root@linux ~]# system-config-display --set-driver=vesa and just rebooted ,then OS loaded sucssesfully which was very shocking to me.
I cant belive still now.
Now I will try to be a familiar with FC as a first Linux OS installed on my system.
I am very thankfull to all u Linux buddies  especially Naveenchandran,Prakash ,Satish Tech  u r future & Evil Dead Regenaration.
Thanks alot to this forum also .


----------



## Satissh S (Feb 28, 2006)

@nach: 
Good!! Play with your config, enjoy linux to the fullesst! 
Go here to learn by doing to fully setup your FC with all the extra apps and other enhancements by configuring yum and apt-get. Besides VESA driver isn't usually your best option. Hunt down drivers for your card using * google <card name> Fedora Core 4 *.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 28, 2006)

Using Vesa is a last sort to get u the GUI environment.its like in Windows OS,how it'll be like without installing drivers for ur graphics card.You can now also use 
	
	



```
system-config-display
```
 for ur card if it's there.check sis site for any .rpm drivers also.AFAIK sis is supported may be coz of a higher resolution set,it doesnt loaded.
*www.winischhofer.net/


----------



## naveenchandran (Feb 28, 2006)

@nach That's Grt!

Now enjoy the power and freedom!


----------

